# Bücher über Java-Spiele-Programmierung



## joschika77 (11. Feb 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen.
Nur weiß ich gar nicht wie und wo ich am besten anfange.
Hat jemand ein Tip wo ich mich belesen kann oder so?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## Stefan1200 (11. Feb 2004)

Aufgrund der Rubrik im Forum vermute ich mal, das du auch Java ME meinst. Bei Amazon habe ich ein Buch gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/0672323427/ref=pd_bxgy_text_2/302-7715285-4208806


----------



## joschika77 (11. Feb 2004)

Ich danke dir.
Ist zwar nicht in deutsch, aber anders gibts das wohl nicht.
Na egal.

Gruß Ronn


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe das Buch auch und finde es so als allgemeine Einführung ganz gut. Leider ist es aus dem Jahr 2002 und das neueste Handy das darin besprochen wird ist das Siemens SL45i. Also zum Einsteigen und für allgemeine Tipps wie Speichersparen und was man bei Games fürs Handy alles anders machen sollte und wie man am besten mit den Limitierungen umgeht ist das Buch wirklich zu empfehlen. Aber für Fortgeschrittene ist es recht schnell erschöpft.

Cu - Tom.


----------

